# Goat treats



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

What are some healthy treats for goats? I know a few people give animal crackers and now my goats go crazy for them but what about some fruit like apple slices or oranges or something?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I give them horse treats on occasion. The current bag is apple/cinnamon flavor and they love them.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine love peanuts! They will do anything for them. I also let them have any kind of fruit scraps we have, orange peels, banana peels, strawberry tops, melon rinds, the works!


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine will only eat the peanut shell-they spit the peanut out. Ducky will eat just about anything(corn husk, apples, oranges, strawberry tops, banana peels) but Little Willie acts like your trying to poison him but I have found he loves cabbage. They also like the Manno Pro goat treats and horse treats(apple & oat flavor)


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I give mine all my fruit and veggie scraps. I also give them stale crackers and the heels off bread. A big favorite is Triscuits, they go crazy for them!

During the summer when my pear trees are in fruit we dry a lot of the fruit. All the ends and skins we don't want get put into the dehydrator and turned into pear jerky for the goats. They love it! It's sweet and has a long chew factor which my goats love.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Ours love apples, carrots, pears, summer squash... the list goes on! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tayet said:


> Mine love peanuts! They will do anything for them. I also let them have any kind of fruit scraps we have, orange peels, banana peels, strawberry tops, melon rinds, the works!


Ok cool so fruit scraps won't hurt that's good to know. My bottle baby got into some apple peels and loved them lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Can they eat graham crackers?


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Mine absolutely love Mini-Wheats cereal.. they eat orange peels, apples, pears, anything sweet really.. mini-marshmellows to win them over after shots.. lol


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a little off topic but I heard cherries were poisonous to goats is that true ? And is it all types of cherries? I bought a bag of bird seed cause it mostly had black sunflower seeds and I wanted to start giving that without buying the 25 lb bag first and it has dried cherries in it

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Graham crackers mine would stand on their heads for those!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My goats love the molasses horse treats (I break them up into small pieces) apple treats and anything cereal related! They go goofy over 
Apple jacks and Fruitloops! I keep the treats in a refrigerator in the barn- I also put all the eggs in there that I collect from the hens. 
If the goats hear the fridge door open they all start yelling! (They are not even near the fridge! But they know that sound!) Only some 
like raisins, though.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I feed horse treats. Mine don't really care about fruit or veggies, but they love graham crackers, ginger snaps (Their favorite!), animal crackers, donuts, bread etc.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok i use show bloom its the best thing i have found treat wise! 

Its actually a muscle builder but goats LOVE it its like their crack


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Goatnewbie101 said:


> This is a little off topic but I heard cherries were poisonous to goats is that true ? And is it all types of cherries? I bought a bag of bird seed cause it mostly had black sunflower seeds and I wanted to start giving that without buying the 25 lb bag first and it has dried cherries in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


No, I would feed that to the birds. You can get the boss in 5-10 lb bags as well.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My wether gets dried figs,sesame seeds,orange segments and about 1 tbls of grain per day and my doe gets sunflower seeds,animal crackers the occasional chip or Cheeto,but of course I have let my wether taste a few junky things but never more that a bite very rarely.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

For treats Ours eat horse treats, peanuts, vanilla waffers, choclate topped cookies, cuties, bannana peels and corn husks.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Celery, banana, bread, crackers, ect.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunflower seeds raisins and cheerios


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ours love everything.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I feed my wethers lots of veggie and fruit scraps, which they love. Mana Pro makes an anise flavored goat pellet treat. It has the correct 2/1 Cal/Phos ratio. My boys get a small handful of these once or twice a week.


----------

